
Ask HN: 2019 Summer Reading List? - HNLurker2
This has become somewhat a tradition for YC to publish a reading list for the vacations months. This hasn&#x27;t happen for a while. I have discovered some very intersting books there apreciate suggestions from similarly minded people.<p>My question for the community here is: Have you read somthing interesting recently?
======
HNLurker2
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513576)

